# Kuhli loach and shrimp?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm thinking adding shrimps to my heavily planted (getting there) community tank 48" long footprint.... with 4 kuhli loaches..


safe bet or bad bet?

I'll probly try some cherries.... see how it goes...

to be on safe side.. i was planning to give them away but I can never catch them without unrooting my tank :/


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ive got 2 heavily planted aquariums that have cherries and kuhlis, my main cherry tank has more cherries than i can count and four of the fattest kuhulis ive ever seen and they dont bother the shrimp one bit, ive even seen adult shrimp take food away from them. My other tank has 10+ cherries with 8 juvenile kuhulis, 4 sparkling gourami's, a few endlers and panda coryies


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

mrobson said:


> ive got 2 heavily planted aquariums that have cherries and kuhlis, my main cherry tank has more cherries than i can count and four of the fattest kuhulis ive ever seen and they dont bother the shrimp one bit, ive even seen adult shrimp take food away from them. My other tank has 10+ cherries with 8 juvenile kuhulis, 4 sparkling gourami's, a few endlers and panda coryies


thanks so much I'll give them a chance..


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

not a problem i love kuhulis they are one of my favorite fish, just be sure you have lots of hiding spots for them


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they will eat the babies.

If there cherries, then add them.

if there CRS then you need to consider whether or not your goal is to grow a colony.


----------

